
Georgia Guidestones (2010) - Anon84
https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/georgia-guidestones
======
echelon
These are a regional curiosity about two hours northeast of Atlanta. They're
often vandalized, which has led to the installation of security cameras.

Some say that TV mogul Ted Turner was responsible for funding their
construction, but the veracity of that claim has never been proven. The
Guidestones do seem to fit the theme of his "doomsday video" that he
instructed CNN to play in the event the world comes to an end.

If you live in Atlanta, they're worth a visit simply due to how eerie they
are.

~~~
mc32
I doubt it was Edward Turner. “Keep the population at 500MM” sounds very
fundamentalist (though turner is a conservationist I don’t think he’s that far
off the wall).

While I think we would do well by slowing pop growth, a 1960-1970 even 1980s
level of human pop is sustainable long term without depleting wildernesses and
wildlife. 500MM seems quite artificially low. Like pre industrialization low.

It’s too bad it gets vandalized though.

------
marsrover
There is a documentary “Dark Clouds Over Elberton” that is pretty good. They
conclude that a man named Herbert Hinie Kersten funded their creation.

------
eyeball
Creepy. Makes me envision a dystopia with Bond villain super rich dudes with
lots of AI driven robots ruling over ~500,000,000 slaves after they bioweapon
a few billion into early graves to make way for giant nature preserves.

~~~
ChainOfFools
something like this scenario?

[https://images.app.goo.gl/Ypwyc4jrdcYkXNWb8](https://images.app.goo.gl/Ypwyc4jrdcYkXNWb8)

------
test6554
Limit humanity to 500 Million people?

* Doesn't that seems a bit arbitrary?

* What about when we stretch out through the solar system and beyond?

* What about advancements in technology and behavior changes?

